# Weird Tired looking leafs...



## nikimadritista (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello Friends! 
I am now into the sixth week of this grow, and second week into my  greenhouse, Second week since I've started feeding them as well..
These are Autos I am growing outdoors in a greenhouse. I grow in BioBizz All-mix soil, and feed them with Bio-Bloom nutes..
Now A couple of days ago I noticed the top leafs on two of my plants  have stated to look real tired.. I don't know what the good word is, but  they are hanging down and have curled down inwards as well... They have  not changed color and  The fan leafs remain fresh and happy, but it  freaks me out seeing them like this... 
I have been reading some threads on sick plants and problems but cold not identify the cause... 
I must say I do not have a PH meter, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   (ordered one on e-bay last night.. Should have it soon...) It does get  a little too hot in the Greenhouse during the day sometimes but it  doesn't look like heat stress to me... (I've had that before) 
Two of the ladies remain happy and healthy, but three have gone sad...  The small one has been like that from the beginning, and I thought it  was just a bad seed maybe... But now seeing the other two look alike, I  thought I might ask for help... 
Any Ideas are welcome! 
Here are the pics...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

i'd vote for pH problem, maybe running a little high...


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 27, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> i'd vote for pH problem, maybe running a little high...


Yes Maybe... I should have checked the water earlier... How do I solve that? Flush them??


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

i am not in the same page with PuffinNugs, i've flushed plants for years and not had the same negative reaction from the plants.  that said - i am an indoor gardener and apply a rule of thumb of 1 gallon of pH corrected flush water per gallon of of mix.  

i think i can understand the anti-flush logic and maybe its a case of it being more potentially damaging in an outdoor grow?  

we use about 95% organic (i.e. Fox Farm) nutes and soil.  after a couple of months in a soil container the soil is largely just vacant growing media, kinda like in hydro.  so to me flushing with a pH corrected solution simply rinses away build-ups and returns the mix to neutral.

PuffinNugs - could you expand on your explantion of how flushing can harm plants?


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

It doesn't look like a ph problem to me. The bent over leaves sometimes mean too much N but those don't look dark green. Doesn't seem to be a big problem....maybe over watered?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2011)

Overwatered was my first guess.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2011)

I am definitely with Hammy and Growdude on the watering issue. It looks like they are either overwatered or underwatered. Given that you are in pots that are also in the ground, I would be concerned that they are not getting good enough drainage and are being overwatered.


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies... Overwatering occurred to me as well. And I haven't given them any water for a couple of  days now... But the odd part is that when they are overwatered, all leafs should look like that not just the new ones... That's what I thought anyway... They have only been burried with their pots in the ground from the day I posted those pics, they weren't before, so drainage shouldn't be an issue. I received an e-mail about my PH meter being dispatched, it should be here in 7-14 business days.. Straight from China... lol I should have been more careful when ordering, I did't realize it was that far away... I'm off to the pet store today to get a simple PH tester... 
Will see about that PH


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 29, 2011)

I just went back and took another look at the pics of yer plants. I have an idea. How humid is it where you have them? have they been subjected to high humidity(>75%) and fairly warm temps (80+) at the same time? If so then that could be heat stress. I have seen heat stress occur from high humidiy and medium temps, and it showed only in the tops like yours at first, then went down the plants as it got worse.


----------



## nikimadritista (Oct 3, 2011)

I got my PH tester, and after adding the feed to the water, the PH was just where it should be... So I'm guessing it is not what caused the stress... 
I don't think it's the Heat stress, cause even though it probably is humid, it is in no way too hot to cause heat stress that bad... And if it was it was probably gonna affect all my girls and not just two of them.. 
I kept tehm dry for 5-6 days and they actually showed a little improvement, or if not at least they didn't look worse... lol 
Gave them a bit of water again today.. Just as the weather is starting to suck again...


----------

